#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Laos, Vientiane

## cali kid

I recently got back for Vientiane where I stayed for a few days to apply for a non-immigrant visa. The last time I was there was nearly 5 years ago, wow.... things have changed. Before, hardly a car could be found, you saw them, but very few, motorcycles were around but if you stood on a balcony of your guest house it wasn't very evident, tourist here and there but once again not very evident. Really a very quiet town without much going on at all. Now when coming into town you might actually hit traffic, with a brand new Mercedes in front of you and a nice new pick-up behind you. As you walk through the town it is unbelievable the amount of construction going on, new side-walks be done all over town, guest houses being remodeled, and hotels opening up, the town is a lot cleaner than it used to be and there are many more venues for everything, food, drinking, dancing, romantic candle lit dinners, etc....(there is even a V-shop) Despite all that is going on the atmosphere is very "sabai" and given the friendliness of the locals I would think Laos would be called the land of smiles. Prices are about the same as Chiang mai when it comes to most western/Thai/Lao food, hotels/guest houses, but beware the Lao tuk-tuk driver, they will charge you quadruple the true price without a blink of the eye (so when negotiating go to one quarter or half of there price). If you decide to go to Laos make sure you bring dollars for the visa as it is more costly to pay in baht (about $10 more). For US citizens  the cost is $35 or 1500 baht (you calculate the difference) and between $30 and $40 for most other European countries. All together my 3 night trip cost about 7000 baht including 1500 for Laos visa and 1000 baht for Thai tourist visa ( make sure all your papers are in perfect order when applying for non-imm visa, they are very particular). Anyway, has anybody else been to Laos lately? I would definitely recommend it as place to go to get away from it all for a couple days.

 I left my USB cable at home, I'll have to post some photos later this evening

----------


## stroller

What are the closing times now?

----------


## cali kid

for the border? or thai immigration? or for the town in general?

The closing times for restaurants, bars, clubs is still generally 11:30 or 12 but there is a bowling ally in town that is open till 4-5am, when in town you can ask any tuk tuk driver to take you to "bowling" and they will know.

----------


## stroller

> The closing times for restaurants, bars, clubs is still generally 11:30 or 12 but there is a bowling ally in town that is open till 4-5am, when in town you can ask any tuk tuk driver to take you to "bowling" and they will know.


Ah, thanks, nothing has changed then since I went 2 years ago.

----------


## cali kid

While I was there, I was told by most of the locals that the biggest changes have taken place just in the past 2 years

----------


## Butterfly

I went back last year and yeah it has changed a lot. Last time I went there was 10 years ago and it was indeed a very quiet town, with only UN trucks or SUV patrolling around (mostly UN envoys, expats and diplomats)

They have a nice Danish bakery and the old colonial French houses which were in ruins are being restored for making nice little restaurants and hotels. Unfortunately the restoration is not always good, and they mix local "building materials" with the old colonial architecture which results is not what you would expect from a historic restoration. A shame really. I think they looked better in ruins as they were witness of a nostalgic time.

You can order my favorite Vietnamese food there, Baguette Patte

----------


## stroller

They had just closed the nightclub in that hotel, forgot the name now, and the "Bowling" had become the only venue after hours .
Don't know about all the building and modernisations, the fountain had been done up before then, no more cheap beer and free-lancers in the delapidated open-air cafe.

Well, I'll have to get out there myself and see one of these days.
Looking forward to your pics!

----------


## roderick17

Is there any nightlife in Vientaine, if so how do I find it ??

----------


## Butterfly

forget about whoring, bring your meal with you

----------


## cali kid

Actually, it is very possible to go whoring, I myself was propositioned a few times, it depends on where you go. The nightlife, well, that depends on what you consider a nightlife. I believe there is between 7 and 10 places to go at night that would be considered like a club or disco and several more that are just bars. But keep in mind that all of these places will be closing between 11 and 12, which is when my nightlife usually starts, after that you would have to resort to the bowling ally, plenty of working girls there.

----------


## cali kid

Sorry, this is how you find it.
You have got to find a lady, easy enough, go to a place called "bor ben yung" some ladies will show up around 9pm just let one of them know you want to see a club or disco or whatever you prefer, I am sure they will be happy to show you around for the price a maybe a few beers, maybe not even that.
here are a few places:
Bor ben yung...
Duan chan....
Novotell....
Future...
Music house...
Oasis....

----------


## Butterfly

thanks for the tip

from what I saw, in the "secret bars", the meat quality wasn't that great and some were a bit too young for my taste.

----------


## klongmaster

the problem is not meeting them...it's where to take them for a shag...

it's illegal in Laos to have a woman in your room if you are not married...

so how do you get around that?...

----------


## friscofrankie

I haven't been for a few years, and ony a few times but never had a problem taking 'em to my room.  usually the lobby's empty and no one has ever complained.  I got soem dirty looks though,  I always put it down to my natural good looks  :Smile:

----------


## roderick17

Frank 

Surely your good looks wouldn't draw some dirty glances from Lao girls would they ? LOL 

On a more serious note, would you consider living full-time in Vientiane for a year or two or is the place just too dull to spend time in ? The reason for my question is that I am thinking of accepting a job there and I'm really not sure of what to expect or whether I will cope with such a serene environment.  

Roderick  :Smile:  




> I haven't been for a few years, and ony a few times but never had a problem taking 'em to my room. usually the lobby's empty and no one has ever complained. I got soem dirty looks though, I always put it down to my natural good looks

----------


## Butterfly

You can always do runs to Udon where all the hotties are these days !!! tons of uni girls looking for a farang there

----------


## cali kid

> the problem is not meeting them...it's where to take them for a shag...  it's illegal in Laos to have a woman in your room if you are not married...  so how do you get around that?...


I dont know if the laws have changed but a few ladies I was talking to told me that some laws had just recently changed, that being one of them i dont know. When one night a guy at the hotel saw me come back with a lady he simply asked her for her ID and we were off on our marry way without any problem at all, the other 2 nights it was too late and no one was around.




> On a more serious note, would you consider living full-time in Vientiane for a year or two or is the place just too dull to spend time in ? The reason for my question is that I am thinking of accepting a job there and I'm really not sure of what to expect or whether I will cope with such a serene environment.


I would recommend going there for a couple weeks before you make a decision. I definitely that depending on the type of person you are you could be happy there for a while, 2 years sounds a bit long but a year might be very nice.

----------


## Little Chuchok

I'd live there in a second.the food is just outstanding.I suppose we gotto that the Froggies for something!

Went there about three years ago with the wife.Told here I couldn't wait to get there and have some decent fresh bread etc.Silly cow told me in no uncertain terms that Asians didn't eat much bread.When we saw the first of many baugette shops/stalls etc I can remember saying to her as I was pointing to the bread "What's this then, scotch mist?" :Smile:

----------


## Spin

You went for a non imm visa right? did you get it?
your line "1000 baht for Thai tourist visa".....what was that for?

----------


## cali kid

I went for the non-imm (2000 baht) but the letter from my company guaranteeing my employment was not addressed to the Thai immigration office Vientiane, and because I did not have that they said I could not apply, so i went for the tourist visa (1000 baht). Like I said in the first post, be very meticulous when getting your paper work in order.

----------


## cali kid



----------


## roderick17

Greetings. I am about to head-off to Vientiane for a two-year stint in working in that very quiet place. Someone on this board suggested  that if things go get too quiet then I should skip across the border and enjoy Nong Khai at night. 

Can anyone on this board tell me where will I find the hotest spots in NK ??

----------


## roderick17

Hi Alagrl

I tried to send this to you in a private message, unfortunately I dont have enough credits to do this. I thought I'd post this message with my thanks to you instead ! 

Roderick 

In response to your private message : 

Thanks Alagrl for that useful information.

I haven't visited Northern Thailand before so I'm not sure what to expect. Being a keen golfer, I'll probably get down to Victory for a round of two and then return to Nong Khai for a beer or three !!! If you are in Nong Khai it would be great to meet up you and your spouse, as well. 

Again, thanks for this information 

Roderick  :Smile:

----------


## LesBonsTemps

Great!  Hope you enjoy it.  Victory is definitely the best designed and maintained golf course in the area, although I understand that several others are being planned in conjunction with new housing estates.

----------


## roderick17

Hi Lesbontemp.

I've just re-read the message that I posted to you in this thread. I hadn't realized the icon I used would wind-up displaying that middle-fingered gesture. I apologise to you for using it, please do not take offense with my post. This really was an innocent mistake ! 

Again, thank you for your help 

Roderick  :Smile:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I went to Laos,early December 2006. Arrived by train from Bangkok at Nong Khai,tuk-tuk to the border.$30 for visa and another tuk-tuk to Vientienne. I stayed at the Phonepaseuth Guesthouse,near the fountain,in Vientienne. Think it was $6 a night.Rooms were clean and comfortable.
Nightlife is virtually non-existant,and all the bars closed before midnite. Went to a big hotel called the Lane-Xang for a heavy drinking session one night....3 farangs drinking jack-sprite or vodka-coke,also had filet mignon steak for dinner while there,bought all the staff a drink(about 12 of them).Session started at about 9pm and we left at 3a.m.Total bill for the drinks/meal was 1200 Baht !!
 Was approached by a few ladies,hanging out near the fountain.Asking price was 500 Baht for the night.Most were a bit rough (if your a good looker,why stay in Backpacker Heaven,when Thailands not far away?).
 I did take one lady back to my guesthouse,no problem at all taking her to my room.Reception just checked the ladies I.D.
 Overall,I hated the place,lots of building work going on,especially new pavements,but it was cheap. Three of us went for a `proper` massage,one and half hours oil massage cost $4 for three people(about 46 Baht each).
 Left after 3 days and flew upto Chiang Mai instead....best thing I ever did!

----------


## Frankenstein

Got the name of the massage place for $4?

----------


## baldrick

what are the duty free allowances for Laos for booze and ciggys (tobacco in grams )?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

^^  sorry,I cant remember the name of the massage parlour

----------


## waah

I had a wicked time in Vientianne about 8 months ago, until about 11pm, just when I was warmed up for the night when the bar shut... I don't think it will be so long before the govt realise that if they let some more places open late, they will make a shitload more tourist dollars!

----------


## MeMock

Whats a V shop?

----------


## waah

^ Like a Sewen, or a Flesh mart/Famiwy mart

----------


## Frankenstein

> I had a wicked time in Vientianne about 8 months ago, until about 11pm, just when I was warmed up for the night when the bar shut... I don't think it will be so long before the govt realise that if they let some more places open late, they will make a shitload more tourist dollars!


You have to find the right people - there are a few after hours places which the police seem to turn a blind eye to. I got talking to a local expat who took me around to two of these last time i was there.

----------


## waah

^Thanks for the tip, where is the best expat hang out, I just kind of meandered around the area along the Mekong, and ended up chatting to other tourists, not expats!

----------


## Frankenstein

Well, I went back to the same place I was last time where I met these expats who took me around, but that place had turn into something of a freelance hooker hangout. That's fine if you're looking for that type of thing, personally I wasn't...

I noticed lots more rude, fat, perpetually pissed sexpat slobs around town this time too. Anyways, the bar is the one right next to the fountain, i.e. in the middle of the tourist district. Called Kobjai Deu if I am not mistaken.

----------


## pomeloseed

I always enjoyed Vientiane, the several times I went - though haven't been recently.  There's some 'whoring' to be found if you go to the river road and take a right - just after the road loses its tarmac.  Never had a problem bringing a gal to my guest house room, but I did get popped once driving her home afterwards: around midnight we turned right on a large 4 lane road with zero traffic.  we went about 25 meters and she told me to stop.  She jumped off and trotted down an alley.  Concurrently, two cops showed up and told me politely that I had gone the wrong way down a one-way street (nearly impossible to see the sign).   After haggling for about fifteen minutes, they dropped the fine from $30 to $15.

I also like taking a rented motorbike out to do a big 4 or 5 hour arc out in the countriside. If you have a good sense of direction, you can't really get lost, and the locals along the way are invariably cheery - a very pleasant change from Thailand.

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Have heard it`s a no-no 2 fratanize with Laos girls? What `s their attitude if i take Thai gf 2 Laos

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I was in Laos with my thai gf for ten days,last december. She loved Laos and the Laos`s loved her.
 She told me that Chaing Mai Thai was virtually the same as Laos.So buying / ordering stuff was easy. We`d go into restaurants and she`d head straight for the kitchen....typical thai thing  :Smile: 
 She loved the food,hot`n`spicy,how she likes it....unlike Cambodian food,which she said was `bland`.
 I think have a Thai with you,is a blessing...

----------


## Frankenstein

> Have heard it`s a no-no 2 fratanize with Laos girls? What `s their attitude if i take Thai gf 2 Laos


Shouldn't be problem unless she is lacking in basic social skills.

----------


## peterpan

I gotta go in 2 weeks for a non imm O Marriage, anyone got any info on exactly whats required ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I gotta go in 2 weeks for a non imm O Marriage, anyone got any info on exactly whats required ?


This might be helpful.

The Royal Thai Consulate of Hull

----------


## peterpan

Thnx Marmers but from what I have been told so far its quite different getting one in Lao than in Brisbane where I normally get my type O marriage and have been doing so for over a decade. So imagine the Hull one would be similar to Brisbane, but quite different to Lao.

----------


## qwerty

I just got an O in Vientaine.  Here's what I had:

1.  A copy of my passport.  I copied every page, just to be on the safe side.
2.  A copy (and the original) of our Marriage Certificate.
3.  A copy of my wife's  ID card and Tabian Baan.
4.  My wife (not a copy! :Smile: )
5.  2,000 baht. (they wanted baht, not Kip or $'s)

What I should have brought, but forgot, was an umbrella!  You have to stand in the sun for abut 2 hours x 2!

----------


## sunderlandstephen

> for the border? or thai immigration? or for the town in general?
> 
> The closing times for restaurants, bars, clubs is still generally 11:30 or 12 but there is a bowling ally in town that is open till 4-5am, when in town you can ask any tuk tuk driver to take you to "bowling" and they will know.


Thanks that`s handy to know

----------


## sunderlandstephen

> forget about whoring, bring your meal with you


Have heard girls frequent the bowling ally,did you try there.Reply when you can.Thanks

----------


## sunderlandstephen

> forget about whoring, bring your meal with you


What`s the pitfalls of meeting up with Thai girlfriend in Laos .I`m going via Bangkok,her from Udon Thanni.
What you susspended for,if you don`t mind me asking.This assuming your susspension lifted.

----------


## peterpan

> I just got an O in Vientaine.  Here's what I had:
> 
> 1.  A copy of my passport.  I copied every page, just to be on the safe side.
> 2.  A copy (and the original) of our Marriage Certificate.
> 3.  A copy of my wife's  ID card and Tabian Baan.
> 4.  My wife (not a copy!)
> 5.  2,000 baht. (they wanted baht, not Kip or $'s)
> 
> What I should have brought, but forgot, was an umbrella!  You have to stand in the sun for abut 2 hours x 2!


I did the same, all of the above in addition my kids births certs and their Tabian Baan, 

The wait wasn't that long actually, felt like two hours but really only about 30 Mins and they had provided a tent over the waiting area. maybe another 40 Mins wait in the comfort of the AC in the main building. 
An umbrella wouldn't go amiss tho'.
Aside from me, there were some dodgy looking characters there, TEFL'ers and the like. 

A lot of guys brought their SD's along as well, dunno why, there were some great looking girls around in Vientiane. I wished I had taken my camera, one guys, girl had a  "Live to fuck" underneath it "Pattaya" tattoo on her shoulder. :Smile: 

A good idea is to bring some water along with you, and have a piss before you go, no facilities at all.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Anyway, has anybody else been to Laos lately? I would definitely recommend it as place to go to get away from it all for a couple days.


I agree completely.




> If you decide to go to Laos make sure you bring dollars for the visa as it is more costly to pay in baht (about $10 more). For US citizens  the cost is $35 or 1500 baht (you calculate the difference) and between $30 and $40 for most other European countries. All together my 3 night trip cost about 7000 baht including 1500 for Laos visa and 1000 baht for Thai tourist visa ( make sure all your papers are in perfect order when applying for non-imm visa, they are very particular).


I think it only works out that way if you are American and have US dollars lying around anyway. You can definately do three nights for less than 7,000 without staying in some flophouse.




> Despite all that is going on the atmosphere is very "sabai" and given the friendliness of the locals I would think Laos would be called the land of smiles.


It is on Beer Lao ads.  :Smile: 




> Is there any nightlife in Vientaine, if so how do I find it ??


Not much, but the Samlo bar is a great night out if you get it in a busy night, for some reason Monday's are busier than Saturdays - luck of the draw I guess. It's on the main rd side of the fountain a few yards up.  Pub Crawl Asia Soppy Nightlife Beer Drinking Laos Vientiane Samlo Pub




> it's illegal in Laos to have a woman in your room if you are not married...


It is???

----------


## peterpan

If you are a wine buff there is a great cellar  on Thanon Samsenthai, Its only one shop house wide but very deep, lined with bottles from floor to ceiling. Brilliant  :Smile: 

I stopped in for a few glasses, of a selection of Cab savs They have a limited snack selection, smoked Salmon etc. Ph is 856 21217700
Worth a visit if your in Vientiane.

----------

